# NKJV without red lettering.



## nicnap (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone know where to get one? All that I can find are red lettered. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Jan 14, 2006)

The $2 ones from Walmart have black letters only.


----------



## Steve Owen (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nicnap_
> Anyone know where to get one? All that I can find are red lettered. Any help would be appreciated.



The red letters are my biggest beef about the NKJV. What's it all about? Is the black-letter stuff not as true as the red-letter stuff? 

I believe American Gideon Bibles have all black lettering, but of course they don't have references or concordances either. British Gideon Bibles are NIV. 

Martin


----------



## Mike (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martin Marprelate_
> The red letters are my biggest beef about the NKJV. What's it all about? Is the black-letter stuff not as true as the red-letter stuff?


Though I'm not a huge red letter advocate, I can kind of see where they are coming from. The black letters are without error, but might be completely right in recording an error, and one could clarify in that way. My step-mom has a Bible that underlines all words spoken directly by God recorded in the Word, be them spoken by the incarnate Christ or not. It's kind of cute.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> The black letters are without error, but might be completely right in recording an error, and one could clarify in that way.



But any of Jesus' statements could be - and in fact many are - pointing out an error or a false statement as well, in the exact same way.

I think the whole thing goes hand-in-hand with the New Testament Bibles, both a result of the popularity of the Dispensational mindset.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2006)

I think red letter Bibles originate from about the turn of the last century


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2006)

The only NKJV of good quality (i.e. other than cheapo "gift and award Bibles that lack references and text notes, etc) I can think of that's available without "red letter" is the MacArthur Study Bible. Even the New Geneva Study Bible has "red letter". 

Also, the paper quality in most of Nelson's Bibles at best leaves something to be desired, and their red lettering tends to be somewhat faint compared to that found in Bibles produced by other publishers, making it hard to read at times, at least for me. 

Nelson has a "Signature Series" of premium calfskin Bibles, most of which, if not all are upwards of $100. You might check if one of the NKJV's in this series has black letter. Unlike some of the others, the description for this one doesn't say that it has red letter: 

http://www.nelsonministryservices.com/nms/product_detail.asp?sku=0718000706&dept_id=635

This Thompson Chain Reference version featured on the same site also does not mention Red Letter. I don't have one, but I think Thompson Chain Reference Bibles may not usually feature Red Letter. 

Nelson promotes it's Signature Series by noting the dearth of quality Bibles on the market today. Am I the only one who finds this somewhat disingenuous given that Nelson has been probably the biggest culprit in the recent past in flooding the market with poor quality Bibles? Flood the market with junk and thus create a demand for premium Bibles... They are also the publisher for the glossy magazine style "New Testaments" in the NCV called "Refuel" "Revolve" etc. 

Crossway's ESV paper and type seems better than Nelson's, but if anything, the bindings are worse. My ESV Classic Reference Bible is literally coming apart even though I haven't used it that much. I've seen others report similar problems with the quality of Crossway Bibles. However I think they do offer several versions of the ESV with "black letter". 

in my opinion Foundation Press (NASB) is probably the best publisher of quality affordable Bibles out there, but the NASB seems to have fallen out of favor with the NKJV and ESV becoming more popular.

[Edited on 1-15-2006 by Pilgrim]

[Edited on 1-15-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Steve Owen (Jan 16, 2006)

Chris wrote:-


> This Thompson Chain Reference version featured on the same site also does not mention Red Letter. I don't have one, but I think Thompson Chain Reference Bibles may not usually feature Red Letter.


I have a NKJV Chain Reference Bible and I'm afraid that it has the dreaded red letters.

In sales-speak it's called a _Perceived Customer Benefit_. People think it's a good idea and buy the Bible, but then find out that the red print is actually harder to read than the black!

Martin


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martin Marprelate_
> Chris wrote:-
> 
> 
> ...



"Perceived customer benefit" well said, Martin. Red letters editions are so common now that most people expect them and probably think that's how it should be.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 17, 2006)

Were it not for red letters, how would you know what Jesus said???


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> Were it not for red letters, how would you know what Jesus said???



If the red letters and the AV 1611 were good enough for the Apostle Paul, they're good enough for me


----------



## Saiph (Jan 17, 2006)

> I believe American Gideon Bibles have all black lettering, but of course they don't have references or concordances either.



Nick, this is true. I have one open on my desk as I type and there are no red letters. Send me your address and I will mail it to you.

God probably does not care if the words of Christ are red, so long as all the words of scripture are read.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

> God probably does not care if the words of Christ are red, so long as all the words of scripture are read.


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2006)

But was the original language in red? If not then it isnt really the word of God  Stop reading red lettered paraphrases! Just kidding


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 28, 2006)

red, back, blue, green, yellow if the chych spent more time teaching and less time sleeping we would nit have to worry about color


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus inspired all the letters,
All the letters 'twixt the leather
Red, and yellow, black and white
There all precious in my sight. . .


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 28, 2006)

And


----------



## nicnap (Oct 18, 2006)

So, anyone find one? Every time I try to order a Cambridge KJV w/o red letters, they are all sold out. Oh, well, I give up.


----------



## 3John2 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have one of the Thompson Calfsking Editions from Nelson. It IS red letter but honestly apart from the letter itself it's NOT as good as the Kirkbride Thompsons. The paper appears THINNER & the red letters are not "as red" as the Kirkbride. Having said that I LOVE red letter editions honestly. I'm looking to buy one of those that have the red letter in the Old Testament as well. Heck my pastor suggested they should make one that has BLUE letters in the New Test whenever it's quoting an Old Testament passage....anyways my MAIN study bible a dreaded heretical Dake has all black letters.:bigsmile:


----------



## Archlute (Oct 19, 2006)

I had to get rid of my beloved red letter NKJV during my time in service; whenever I'd use my red tac-light to read in the dark, all the words of Christ would be  missing!!!


----------



## bookslover (Oct 25, 2006)

Archlute said:


> I had to get rid of my beloved red letter NKJV during my time in service; whenever I'd use my red tac-light to read in the dark, all the words of Christ would be  missing!!!



Hey, Adam! Glad to see you're on Puritanboard! We surely benefited from your ministry as our intern over the summer. Hope your studies are going well.

As to Bibles: I have a black-letter (which I specifically wanted) ESV. I've had it for four years and the binding is beginning to complain.

As others have posted, some Bibles have bad paper quality and good spines. Others have the reverse. How hard could it be for a publisher to put out a Bible with good-quality binding AND good-quality paper with a decent-sized typeface (for us geezers) - and that doesn't cost a small fortune?

They used to say that a Bible that was falling apart belonged to a Christian who wasn't. Now, a Bible that's falling apart is just a cheap Bible - no matter HOW much it cost! Grrr.


----------



## gwine (Oct 26, 2006)

Archlute said:


> I had to get rid of my beloved red letter NKJV during my time in service; whenever I'd use my red tac-light to read in the dark, all the words of Christ would be  missing!!!



But, but I thought *all* the words in the Bible were the words of Christ. 

Hey, I'm just teasing. I know you know that. And I know that you know that I know that you know that.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 26, 2006)

Pilgrim said:


> The only NKJV of good quality (i.e. other than cheapo "gift and award Bibles that lack references and text notes, etc) I can think of that's available without "red letter" is the MacArthur Study Bible. Even the New Geneva Study Bible has "red letter".
> 
> Also, the paper quality in most of Nelson's Bibles at best leaves something to be desired, and their red lettering tends to be somewhat faint compared to that found in Bibles produced by other publishers, making it hard to read at times, at least for me.
> 
> ...



Now, here are supposed to be some high-quality (and expensive) Bibles: www.jmarkbertrand.com/bibles/allans/index.htm


----------



## Archlute (Oct 27, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Hey, Adam! Glad to see you're on Puritanboard! We surely benefited from your ministry as our intern over the summer. Hope your studies are going well.



Richard, it's great to see you posting here as well. I hope that you will enjoy the friendship on the PB as well as the information.

Thanks also for your encouraging words. We got to know a number of good families during my ministry there, I only wish that we had been able to spend time with more of you all. Even though I was there for fourteen weeks, the time went past so quickly! 

My studies are going strong, and it helps to know that this is my final year in academia, Lord willing (you may not know it, but this is my fifth year of studies - WSC wouldn't accept a single credit for transfer of my previous two years of coursework!).

Tell Kyle to keep his chin up with his studies in history; I enjoyed the time that I had speaking with him during the church luncheons. Give our best to your family.


----------

